# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Lipunmyyntimerkit poistuvat HSL-alueen asemilta kevään 2015 aikana

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## zige94

On kyllä ihme pelleilyä taas HSL:n osalta. Viime vuonna merkkejä säädettiin useita kertoja oikein ja nyt ne poistetaan kokonaan. Merkeistä on myös ollut hyötyä pysähtymispaikan arvioimisessa, nyt kun merkit poistuvat niin junathan pysähtyy ihan miten kuljettajaa huvittaa juna pysäyttää 220-450 metriä pitkälle asemalle. 

Ymmärrän kylttien poistattamisen sitten kun lippujen myynti junissa lakkaa, mutta sehän lakkaa vasta kun HSL:n uusi lippujärjestelmä otetaan käyttöön vuonna nakki ja makkara. Alkaa olla HSL:n touhut jo surkuhupaisia.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> On kyllä ihme pelleilyä taas HSL:n osalta. Viime vuonna merkkejä säädettiin useita kertoja oikein ja nyt ne poistetaan kokonaan. Merkeistä on myös ollut hyötyä pysähtymispaikan arvioimisessa, nyt kun merkit poistuvat niin junathan pysähtyy ihan miten kuljettajaa huvittaa juna pysäyttää 220-450 metriä pitkälle asemalle.


Eivätkös edelleen ne varsinaiset pysähtymismerkit, eli keltapohjaiset mustin numeroin (väliltä 1-4) varustetut merkit säily siinä raiteiden välissä? Meinaan jos säilyvät, niin sittenhän junien pysähtymispaikat ovat entistä enemmän yhdenmukaisia junan pituudesta riippumatta.

----------


## zige94

> Eivätkös edelleen ne varsinaiset pysähtymismerkit, eli keltapohjaiset mustin numeroin (väliltä 1-4) varustetut merkit säily siinä raiteiden välissä? Meinaan jos säilyvät, niin sittenhän junien pysähtymispaikat ovat entistä enemmän yhdenmukaisia junan pituudesta riippumatta.


Tuon artikkelin perusteella luulisi ettei merkeillä ole enään väliä. 
"Merkkien poistamisella junan pysähtymispaikkaan saadaan joustavuutta ihmisvirtojen, vuorokauden ajan ja muiden muuttuvien olosuhteiden mukaan."

Näin itse tuon tulkitsen, että junat voivat pysähtyä miten sattuu riippuen vuorokauden ajasta, olosuhteista ja ihmismassasta. Toisaalta vaikuttaisi todella typerältä ja vaatisi kuljettajaltakin enemmän tarkkuutta, kun joutuisi arvioimaan mahtuuko 2-4 yksikköinen juna kokonaan laituriin. Joillakin asemilla on laskettu tiukoiksi nykyiset pysähdyspaikat, et jos siitä jättäisi kuljettaja enemmän taakse kuin nytten, ei peräpää olisi laiturissa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tuon artikkelin perusteella luulisi ettei merkeillä ole enään väliä. 
> "Merkkien poistamisella junan pysähtymispaikkaan saadaan joustavuutta ihmisvirtojen, vuorokauden ajan ja muiden muuttuvien olosuhteiden mukaan.".


Niin siis _lipunmyyntimerkkien_.

HSL:n nettissivuilla olevassa tekstissä mainitaan heti ensimmäisessä virkkeessä:"HSL ja VR poistavat keltaiset lipunmyyntimerkit HSL-alueen lähijunaliikenteen asemilta." Ja uutisen alla on vielä kuva sellaisesta merkistä, jota uutinen koskee.

Niin miten tämän voi edes ymmärtää väärin? Muuten kuin ilkeyttään tai sitten tyhmyyttään?

----------


## zige94

> Niin siis _lipunmyyntimerkkien_.
> 
> HSL:n nettissivuilla olevassa tekstissä mainitaan heti ensimmäisessä virkkeessä:"HSL ja VR poistavat keltaiset lipunmyyntimerkit HSL-alueen lähijunaliikenteen asemilta." Ja uutisen alla on vielä kuva sellaisesta merkistä, jota uutinen koskee.
> 
> Niin miten tämän voi edes ymmärtää väärin? Muuten kuin ilkeyttään tai sitten tyhmyyttään?


Mitä nyt höpötät? Lue se jälkimmäinen osuus "...junan pysähtymispaikkaan saadaan joustavuutta ihmisvirtojen, vuorokauden ajan ja muiden muuttuvien olosuhteiden mukaan."

Miten muuten sitä "joustavuutta" saataisiin jos junat silti pysähtyisivät pysähtymismerkkien mukaan? Sehän olisi silti sama kuin lipunmyyntimerkit olisivat paikallaan, eikä sitä "joustavuutta" tulisi silti yhtään enempää kuin nyt.

----------


## juhanahi

> Miten muuten sitä "joustavuutta" saataisiin jos junat silti pysähtyisivät pysähtymismerkkien mukaan?


Siten, että pysähtymismerkit voidaan sijoittaa aseman kannalta optimaalisiksi ilman, että lipunmyyntiosaston ja -kyltin kohdakkain osuminen vaikuttaisi pysähdyspaikan määräytymiseen?

----------


## zige94

> Siten, että pysähtymismerkit voidaan sijoittaa aseman kannalta optimaalisiksi ilman, että lipunmyyntiosaston ja -kyltin kohdakkain osuminen vaikuttaisi pysähdyspaikan määräytymiseen?


Kyllähän ne on nytkin voinut (lukuunottamatta muutamia harvoja asemia). HSL:llä kuulemma huomattava määrä palautteita ehtinyt tuosta jo tulemaan. Minulle lupasivat FB:ssä palata asiaan kun asiakaspalvelun henkilö saa viisaammilta lisää tietoa.

Se mikä on minkäkin aseman kannalta optimaalinen, on mahdoton sanoa. Eniten mietityttää tuo ihmismassojen perusteella, jota on aikalailla vaikea ennakoida.

----------


## Etika

> Miten muuten sitä "joustavuutta" saataisiin jos junat silti pysähtyisivät pysähtymismerkkien mukaan? Sehän olisi silti sama kuin lipunmyyntimerkit olisivat paikallaan, eikä sitä "joustavuutta" tulisi silti yhtään enempää kuin nyt.


Siten, että sen junan voi pysäyttää eri aikoina eri pysähtymismerkin kohdalle. Asemallahan on tyypillisesti neljä niitä junankuljettajalle tarkoitettuja pysähtymismerkkejä ja nyt tietyllä junatyypillä joudutaan aina käyttämään samaa pysähtymismerkkiä, että lipunmyyntiosasto osuu lipunmyyntimerkin kohdalle.

Tämä nyt ei muuten olisi ongelma, mutta Flirteissä se lipunmyyntiosasto on eri kohdassa junaa kuin muissa paikallisjuntyypeissä. Eli kun se lipunmyyntiosasto pitää tähdätä samalla laiturilla samalle kohdalle, niin Flirtit joutuvat nyt pysähtymään eri kohtaan kuin muut junat - eli jompi kumpi junatyyppi on aina "väärässä" paikassa. Kun nuo lipunmyyntimerkit poistetaan, kaikki junatyypit voidaan pysäyttää samalle kohdalle. Tämän saman ongelman takia niitä säädettiin edes takaisin viime vuonna, jotta saataisiin kaikille junille sopiva paikka ja hyvää lopputulosta ei ilmeisesti saatu aikaan.

----------


## tlajunen

Jo nyt on osittain ollut käytössä kalustotyyppikohtaisia pysähtymisohjeita.

Merkeissähän on numeroita yhdestä neljään, ja lisäksi P-kirjain. Useampi merkki voi olla samassa kohtaa, ja lisäksi esimerkiksi "2 4" tai "2-4" kattaa myös kolmosen. Yhden yksikön junat pyritään pysäyttämään kaikki ykkösmerkille, mutta sitten logiikka häipyykin...  :Smile:  Nimittäin, 2 ja 3 koskeekin vain ei-Flirttejä, kun taas 4 koskee _vain_ Flirttejä - 2-yksikköisiä sellaisia, tietenkin. Kaikki näitä pidemmät (4 vanhaa tai 3 Flirttiä) pysähtyvät P-merkille. Logic!

Kaukoliikenteen merkit (valkoinen numero - tai P - sinisellä pohjalla) noudattaakin jälleen täysin eri logiikkaa.

Miksi tehdä loogiseksi, kun voi tehdä jännäksi?  :Smile:

----------


## Etika

> Jo nyt on osittain ollut käytössä kalustotyyppikohtaisia pysähtymisohjeita.


Nuo kalustotyyppikohtaiset pysähtymisohjeethan on pakko olla olemassa juuri tuon lipunmyyntiosaston vaihtelevasta paikasta johtuen. Kun se keula pitää saada niissä sitten eri kohdalle, jotta lipunmyynti olisi samassa kohdassa. Nythän noista voitaisiin ainakin sen puolesta yksinkertaistaa.




> Merkeissähän on numeroita yhdestä neljään, ja lisäksi P-kirjain. Useampi merkki voi olla samassa kohtaa, ja lisäksi esimerkiksi "2 4" tai "2-4" kattaa myös kolmosen. Yhden yksikön junat pyritään pysäyttämään kaikki ykkösmerkille, mutta sitten logiikka häipyykin...  Nimittäin, 2 ja 3 koskeekin vain ei-Flirttejä, kun taas 4 koskee _vain_ Flirttejä - 2-yksikköisiä sellaisia, tietenkin. Kaikki näitä pidemmät (4 vanhaa tai 3 Flirttiä) pysähtyvät P-merkille. Logic!
> 
> Kaukoliikenteen merkit (valkoinen numero - tai P - sinisellä pohjalla) noudattaakin jälleen täysin eri logiikkaa.


Kuulostaa ihan tyypilliseltä paikkaa paikan päälle kehitykseltä.  :Smile: 

"Meillä nyt on tämä järjestelmä, jossa on jo 1-3 ja P (varmaan "pitkä"), mutta tarvittais uusi merkki tälle uudelle kalustolle, mikäs laitetaan?" "No nelonen on seuraava numero, siitä vaan." "Loistava idea."

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

Luulen, että tällä muutoksella haetaan parannusta esim. kotiasemallani Korsossa Helsingin suuntaan nykyisin esiintyvään "ongelmaan":
Kun lipunmyyntiosaston tulee aina pysähtyä kyltin kohdalle, tarkoittaa se että yhden ja kahden Sm5:n junat pysähtyvät eri kohtiin. Kahden yksikön junat ajetaan loogisesti laiturin eteläpäähän saakka, mutta koska kyltti on näiden junien lipunmyynnin (eli taaemman yksikön) kohdalla, joutuu yhden yksikön juna pysähtymään pohjoisempana. Tästä taas seuraa ainaista matkustajien juoksutusta, kun moni eteläisestä alikulusta tuleva jää odottelemaan junaa laiturin eteläpäähän... Muita asemia joissa tätä esiintyy ovat ainakin Puistola (Helsinkiin) ja Pukinmäki (Keravalle).

Kuten juhanahi jo edellä viittasikin, voidaan lipunmyyntikyltin poistamisen myötä pysähtymismerkit kaikille junille siirtää optimaaliseen paikaan, koska enää ei ole väliä että lyhyen ja pitkän junan lipunmyyntiosastot osuvat eri paikkaan. Korsossakin voidaan kaikki junat siis ajaa laiturin eteläpäähän, eli joustavuus "ihmisvirtoihin" nähden lisääntyy.

Itse pitäisin tietysti tervetulleena kaikille asemille myös metrosta (tai vaikka Tukholman pendeltåg-asemilta) tuttuja "lyhyt juna pysähtyy tähän"-merkintöjä. Näin palveltaisiin paremmin satunnaisiakin kulkijoita, enkä näe tällaisten käytöönotossa matkustajiakin varten ongelmaa, kun kerran pysähtymismerkit kuljettajille on jo olemassa. Nykyaikana ei luulisi lisätiedon kertomisen laiturinäytöissäkään olevan ylivoimaista (ja vaikka olisikin, voisi matkustaja olla varma että ainakin merkittyyn paikkaan juna tulee pysähtymään pituudestaan riippumatta).

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Luulen, että tällä muutoksella haetaan parannusta esim. kotiasemallani Korsossa Helsingin suuntaan nykyisin esiintyvään "ongelmaan":
> Kun lipunmyyntiosaston tulee aina pysähtyä kyltin kohdalle, tarkoittaa se että yhden ja kahden Sm5:n junat pysähtyvät eri kohtiin. Kahden yksikön junat ajetaan loogisesti laiturin eteläpäähän saakka, mutta koska kyltti on näiden junien lipunmyynnin (eli taaemman yksikön) kohdalla, joutuu yhden yksikön juna pysähtymään pohjoisempana. Tästä taas seuraa ainaista matkustajien juoksutusta, kun moni eteläisestä alikulusta tuleva jää odottelemaan junaa laiturin eteläpäähän... Muita asemia joissa tätä esiintyy ovat ainakin Puistola (Helsinkiin) ja Pukinmäki (Keravalle).


Myös Tikkurilan raiteella 6 (Helsinkiin) on tämä sama ongelma, tai oli ainakin silloin, kun viimeksi siitä junaan nousin, en tiedä onko muuttunut Dixin rakentamisen jälkeen.




> Itse pitäisin tietysti tervetulleena kaikille asemille myös metrosta (tai vaikka Tukholman pendeltåg-asemilta) tuttuja "lyhyt juna pysähtyy tähän"-merkintöjä. Näin palveltaisiin paremmin satunnaisiakin kulkijoita, enkä näe tällaisten käytöönotossa matkustajiakin varten ongelmaa, kun kerran pysähtymismerkit kuljettajille on jo olemassa. Nykyaikana ei luulisi lisätiedon kertomisen laiturinäytöissäkään olevan ylivoimaista (ja vaikka olisikin, voisi matkustaja olla varma että ainakin merkittyyn paikkaan juna tulee pysähtymään pituudestaan riippumatta).


Tämänhän voi hoitaa lisäämällä laiturinäyttöihin lähijunillekin pysähtymiskaavion, joka kaukojunilla on käytössä. Ja kun lähijuna-asemilla ole laiturialuekirjaimia käytössä, niin lisäämällä laitureille nuo ehdottamasi "lyhyt juna pysähtyy tähän" -merkinnät, siinä olisi paljonkin järkeä. Tämä onnistunee tosin vain uusilla Mitroneilla ja korkeammilla vanhoilla näytöillä, vai saisiko vanhoihin mataliin näyttöihin jotenkin tuon tiedon?

----------


## zige94

> Myös Tikkurilan raiteella 6 (Helsinkiin) on tämä sama ongelma, tai oli ainakin silloin, kun viimeksi siitä junaan nousin, en tiedä onko muuttunut Dixin rakentamisen jälkeen.


Ei ole enään ongelmana, koska suurin osa matkustajista tulee laiturin keskivaiheilta Dixistä laiturialueelle. Ainoa ongelma mikä siellä on, liukuportaat laiturille kuusi on jostain kumman syystä pohjoisen suuntaan, kun muilla laitureilla etelään. Täten myös liukuportaista tulevat seisovat väärässä kohdin junan perään nähden, koska edes junan peräpää ei jää liukuportaiden kohdalle. Alunperinhän Dixissä siirrettiin pysähtymispaikat juurikin Dixiä ajatellen, vaikkakin useita kuukausia ennakkoon ennen Dixin aukeamista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:19 ----------




> Luulen, että tällä muutoksella haetaan parannusta esim. kotiasemallani Korsossa Helsingin suuntaan nykyisin esiintyvään "ongelmaan":
> Kun lipunmyyntiosaston tulee aina pysähtyä kyltin kohdalle, tarkoittaa se että yhden ja kahden Sm5:n junat pysähtyvät eri kohtiin. Kahden yksikön junat ajetaan loogisesti laiturin eteläpäähän saakka, mutta koska kyltti on näiden junien lipunmyynnin (eli taaemman yksikön) kohdalla, joutuu yhden yksikön juna pysähtymään pohjoisempana. Tästä taas seuraa ainaista matkustajien juoksutusta, kun moni eteläisestä alikulusta tuleva jää odottelemaan junaa laiturin eteläpäähän... Muita asemia joissa tätä esiintyy ovat ainakin Puistola (Helsinkiin) ja Pukinmäki (Keravalle).


Eihän tuo mikään ongelma ole, vaan ihan Korsolaisten asennekysymys. "Mä en haluu kävellä tohon aseman puoliväliin vaa mun pitää saada juna tähän mun nenän eteen. Antaa noitten toisesta päästä tulevien kävellä" (moderaattorille huom.: kirjoitettu tarkoituksella puhekielellä). Samaa näki VR:llä töissä ollessani muillakin asemilla, kunnes ihmiset tottuivat uusiin pysähtymispaikkoihin (muutamia harvoja asemia lukuunottamatta, mm. juurikin Korso). Kaikkein loogisin olisi et juna pysähtyisi aina menosuuntaan nähden laiturinpäähän ihan pituudesta riippumatta. Tämä tietenkin aiheuttaisi pisimmillä asemilla (esim. Oulunkylä ja Pukinmäki Helsinkiin päin, Tikkurila pohjoseen jne.) vähän hassuja pysähtymispaikkoja siihen nähden missä uloskäynnit on. Toinen aika looginen olisi laiturin puoliväli.

Tärkeintä kuitenkin olisi se, että matkustajat tietäisi mihin kohtaan juna pysähtyy. Vaikka itse osaan lukea kelta- ja sinipohjasia pysähtymismerkkejä (myös nämä ihanat erikoissäännöt mitä Lajunen yllä kirjoitteli), niin eipä niitä välttämättä tavallinen Matti Meikäläinen osaa. Hyvä keino olisi juurikin esim. metrojen infonäytöissä näkyvä tyyli. Rautatieasemien infonäyttöihin sen tyyppiset myös saisi ongelmitta, näyttäähän ne jo kaukojunista ABCDEF-pysähtymispaikat. Sen vaa muokkaa lähijunille sopivaksi ja lähijuna-asemille HSL asentamaan merkit. Kun kaiken maailman TalkShow huuhaahan löytyy HSL:ltä rahaa, niin luulisi kyllä asemien kylttien hankkimiseen löytyvän. Ei ole mistään muusta kyse kuin HSL:n halukkuudesta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:29 ----------




> Tämä onnistunee tosin vain uusilla Mitroneilla ja korkeammilla vanhoilla näytöillä, vai saisiko vanhoihin mataliin näyttöihin jotenkin tuon tiedon?


Tietääkseni ei saa, tila ei riitä. Noita isompia vanhoja näyttöjä jää tosin vapaaksi kun kaikille Kehäradan asemille tulee uudet Mitronin näytöt. Niitä vanhoja näyttöjähän voisi laittaa sitten pienet näytöt omaaville asemille, joita ei kovin paljoa ole. Tosin enemmän kannattaisin samoja sinisiä näyttöjä joka asemalle. Kehäradan asemillehan on tullut vielä uudempia, joka on ohuempia kuin esim. Helsinkiin ja Tikkurilaan asennetut ja joillekkin Vantaankosken radalle asennetut.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Mitä nyt höpötät? Lue se jälkimmäinen osuus "...junan pysähtymispaikkaan saadaan joustavuutta ihmisvirtojen, vuorokauden ajan ja muiden muuttuvien olosuhteiden mukaan."
> 
> Miten muuten sitä "joustavuutta" saataisiin jos junat silti pysähtyisivät pysähtymismerkkien mukaan? Sehän olisi silti sama kuin lipunmyyntimerkit olisivat paikallaan, eikä sitä "joustavuutta" tulisi silti yhtään enempää kuin nyt.


Moni tuossa jo kommentoikin tähän, mutta joka tapauksessa: Kun ongelma juuri on nyt siinä, että lipunmyyntiosasto-kyltit eivät ole junan ensimmäisen vaunun pysähdyspaikan kohdalla ja kun lipunmyyntivaunun paikka vaihtelee junan yksikkömäärän (ja ainakin aiemmin myös kulkusuunnaan) mukaan, _niin koska asemat eivät ole idettisiä_, niin minusta ainakin kuulostaa haastavalta löytää sellainen paikka lipunmyyntiosaston kyltille, jonka avulla kaikenmittaiset junan saisi pysähtymään optimaalisesti laiturikatosten ja portaiden/hissien suhteen. Pelkkien pysähtymismerkkien avulla tämä on aavistuksen helpompaa, kun pysähtymismerkkejä voi sijoitella vaikka 5 metrin välein.

Sitten jos asemat olisivat identtisiä ja lippujen myynti tapahtuisi aina kulkusuuntaan nähden ensimmäisessä vaunussa, niin ongelma olisi aavistuksen pienempi.

----------


## zige94

> Moni tuossa jo kommentoikin tähän, mutta joka tapauksessa: Kun ongelma juuri on nyt siinä, että lipunmyyntiosasto-kyltit eivät ole junan ensimmäisen vaunun pysähdyspaikan kohdalla ja kun lipunmyyntivaunun paikka vaihtelee junan yksikkömäärän (ja ainakin aiemmin myös kulkusuunnaan) mukaan, _niin koska asemat eivät ole idettisiä_, niin minusta ainakin kuulostaa haastavalta löytää sellainen paikka lipunmyyntiosaston kyltille, jonka avulla kaikenmittaiset junan saisi pysähtymään optimaalisesti laiturikatosten ja portaiden/hissien suhteen. Pelkkien pysähtymismerkkien avulla tämä on aavistuksen helpompaa, kun pysähtymismerkkejä voi sijoitella vaikka 5 metrin välein.
> 
> Sitten jos asemat olisivat identtisiä ja lippujen myynti tapahtuisi aina kulkusuuntaan nähden ensimmäisessä vaunussa, niin ongelma olisi aavistuksen pienempi.


Millään ei ole kuitenkaan merkitystä, jos matkustajille ei ole mitään hajuakaan mihin se juna pysähtyy. Lipunmyyntimerkki on sentään suurinpiirtein sen näyttänyt. Lisäksi suurinosa ajasta ajetaan kuitenkin lyhyillä yhden yksikön junilla, jonka etu- ja peräpää nyt vaan pysähtyy sen lipunmyyntikyltin lähelle. Asia olisi kuitenkin ratkaistavissa toisellakin tapaa, kuten aikasemmissa kirjoituksissa on todettu. Tämä on vaan HSL:stä kiinni ja sen asiakaslähtöisyyden ja muutenkin päätökset tuntien, ei tuu tapahtumaan mitään järkevää.

Nyt jos vielä aletaan uudestaan seilaamaan noita pysähtymismerkkejäkin eikä ole enään lipunmyyntimerkkiä, niin matkustajille ei ole mitään hajua mihin kohtaan se juna huomenna pysähtyykin. Nyt oli HSL:llä paikka parantaa sitä palvelua, oikeasti. Jokatapauksessa lipunmyyntikylttien poistaminen tässä vaiheessa on vielä turhaa, kun HSL-alueella myydään lippuja vielä 1 vuosi ja 8 kuukautta.

----------


## zige94

Tänään tulikin nähtyä haittavaikutuksia tästä merkkien poistosta. Puistolassa jäi joku kävelykepeillä oleva mies kyydisä, kun odotti eri paikassa kuin mihin juna pysähtyi. Mistä hän olisi voinut tietää missä odottaa, kun asemalla ei ole mitään merkkiä joka näyttäisi matkustajille missä kohdin juna pysähtyy. Koivukylässä ja Tikkurilassa oli kanssa hieno juoksumeininki. Joustavuutta joo saadaan, kunhan nyt matkustajille joillakin merkein ilmoitettaisiin että tässä pysähtyy lyhyt juna ja tässä pitkä. Flirttejä ei kuitenkaan ajeta kuin yhden yksikön tai kahden yksikön pötköinä (poikkeustilanteissa kolmen). HSL:lle jätin joitakin päiviä sitten palautetta fb:ssä, jos jotakuta kiinnostaa nyt lukea.

https://www.facebook.com/helsinginse...19720248083022

----------


## Bussipoika

> Tänään tulikin nähtyä haittavaikutuksia tästä merkkien poistosta. Puistolassa jäi joku kävelykepeillä oleva mies kyydisä, kun odotti eri paikassa kuin mihin juna pysähtyi. Mistä hän olisi voinut tietää missä odottaa, kun asemalla ei ole mitään merkkiä joka näyttäisi matkustajille missä kohdin juna pysähtyy. Koivukylässä ja Tikkurilassa oli kanssa hieno juoksumeininki. Joustavuutta joo saadaan, kunhan nyt matkustajille joillakin merkein ilmoitettaisiin että tässä pysähtyy lyhyt juna ja tässä pitkä. Flirttejä ei kuitenkaan ajeta kuin yhden yksikön tai kahden yksikön pötköinä (poikkeustilanteissa kolmen). HSL:lle jätin joitakin päiviä sitten palautetta fb:ssä, jos jotakuta kiinnostaa nyt lukea.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/helsinginse...19720248083022


Tästä tuli mieleen, että mistä ihmeestä voin tietää, missä vaunussa ruuhka H-junan kahdeksasta vaunusta (4 yksikköä) on lipunmyynti?

----------


## zige94

> Tästä tuli mieleen, että mistä ihmeestä voin tietää, missä vaunussa ruuhka H-junan kahdeksasta vaunusta (4 yksikköä) on lipunmyynti?


VR:n vyöhykeasemilla pitäisi olla kyltit vielä, ainoastaan HSL:n asemilta poistettiin lukuunottamatta Pasila, Tikkurila, Kerava, Espoo, Kirkkonummi. Tosin ainakin Tikkurilasta raiteelta 6 ne poistettiin ja varmaan myös raiteet 4 & 5. Lisäksi konduktöörien pitäisi olla joka asemalla ovella/laiturilla matkustajia vastassa, ainakin HSL:n ja VR:n asiakaspalveluitten mukaan, todellisuus on kuitenkin vallan toinen. Mutta jottet nyt ihan pimentoon jää, niin toiseksi viimeisen yksikön eteläpäässä, eli keulalta laskettuna viidennessä vaunussa. Mutta mistä tömän infon saa? Ei muualta kuin konduktööriltä.

EDIT: On ne näköjään saaneet vihdoin ja viimeinen verkkosivuilleen ( https://www.vr.fi/cs/vr/fi/lahiliikenteen_liput ) päivitetyn tiedon lipunmyyntivaunujen sijainneista. Vielä viime lokakuussa lipunmyynti oli neljän yksikön junissa kahdessa keskikmäisessä yksikössä, säästösyistä jätettiin sitten vain toiseen lipunmyynti, josta johtuen lipunmyyntivaunu onkin aina tupaten täynnä, ettei sinne mahdu saati sieltä edes lippua saa etenkään lyhyemmillä matkoilla (Hki-Järvenpää).

----------


## tlajunen

> On ne näköjään saaneet vihdoin ja viimeinen verkkosivuilleen ( https://www.vr.fi/cs/vr/fi/lahiliikenteen_liput ) päivitetyn tiedon lipunmyyntivaunujen sijainneista.


Tekstin ja kuvan välillä näyttäisi olevan 4-yksikköisen junan tapauksessa ristiriitaisuutta. Tekstin mukaan lipunmyynti olisi kulkusuuntaan nähden toisessa yksikössä, mutta kuvan mukaan kolmannessa.

----------

